# white spots



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Size of tank: 75g.
Inhabitants: 17 WC tropheus + 3 WC gobies. these fish have been in the tank for about 3 months.
Maintenance: 50-60% water change weekly.
chemistry: ph 8.0. 1 tablespoon epson salt/5 gallon of water. zero ammonia, zero nitrite. nitrate < 5mm.

When I first bought the group one of the tropheus has a white spot of the tip of the rays of the dorsal fin. this spot is white and about 2 mm diameter. There's another white spot that's barely visible towards the tail of the body, < 1mm. No other fish has this problem. Over the course of the three month this spot has not changed. Because of aggression issue (it happened to be the biggest fish in the tank) I move this fish to another tank about 2 weeks ago. there's no other change to the tank except this. all the fish in the tank are healthy and active until today. I noticed another tropheus has three small white dot on the body, maybe 0.5 mm. one on the head the other two on the tail. This fish is otherwise as healthy and active as others.

This does not look like ick, as all the ick pictures I have seem have many tiny white dots. Can someone please tell me what this is and suggest a course of action.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The spots sound too big for ich- maybe they are healing injuries? When my gobies are fighting, they'll rip scales and fins, and the healing looks worse then the wounds.

I wouldn't recommend medicating quite yet, but keep an eye on things. Maybe see if you can get a picture of the dots.

A few things that could help the healing process:

Temp- 78 degrees is good
Hardness- do you add any buffers to your water? What are your GH and KH values?


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine too has the exact same problem, on one Tropheous Kaiser three white spots, been in my tank for 2 wks no signs of being sick, swimming like crazy, eating like crazy and but, the white spots still remain..

I have raised the temp in my tank to about 85 deg far, and added two tablespoons of salt per five gallons to my tank over the course of the week, started this on Friday last week, and to this date still the spots are visible on the Kaiser.. This guy has had white spots on him for almost two weeks now, and however, even with the increased temp in the tank, I would have expected this to fall off by now if it were ick... None of my other fish have symptoms nor carry the same white spots, if this does not improve soon, am considering taking him out and returning to the store...

How do we get more feedback on this from this forum? Any Ideas? Anyone?
:-?


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

Well zcfish, hope you are still looking at this posting, but this is what I found out, without a lot of help here, I might add. Why is forums setup just to be left without anyone replying or helping? Can not figure that one out... But this is what I found out about my tropheus Kaiser, after a week of treating with salt and heat, the spots did not go away. Went back to the lfs where I bought this guy and found that they had fish in their tank as well with the same similar spots. Said that the spots are too large to be ick, I agree, as with the raised temps in my tank they did not fall off, second they said that it is wounds from aggression and that there is a little fungus in the spots of the injuries, so they said leave it alone and as he heals they will go away. Will sure enough the spots are still somewhat there, but are disappearing with each day. Done a 50% water change and have brought temps back down and he seems to be good to this day...

Hope that this will help, let me know how it goes..


----------

